# Hilfe beim Kochen!



## HostileRecords (25. November 2007)

Hiho!
Habe Kochskill atm 273 , und das einzige was ich noch habe zum skillen is "Zartes Wolfsfleisch" das allerdings grün is.. und nun weiß ich nicht mehr womit ich als nächstes skillen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im koch guide is nen rezept was nur @ düsterbruch droppt, aber wollte ma wissen obs da keine alternative zu gibt? Angeln hab ich außerdem auch nur auf 100.. von daher kommt fische kochen auch nicht so in frage.. 
kennt da sonst noch wer was?
plz help^^


----------



## Dagonzo (25. November 2007)

Schau einfach mal im AH nach ob Fische da sind. Hin und wieder findet man dort die passenden. Ab 300 solltest du dann keine Probleme mehr haben. Erst vielleicht wieder so ab ca. 360, weil es dann auch wieder Fische sind.


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2007)

Tu Dir nen Gefallen und zieh dir Angeln mit hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (25. November 2007)

Im Teufelswald droppen die Wölfe Zartes Wolfsfleisch, mit dem kann man bis 300 skillen, habs selbst so gemacht. Das Rezept dafür kann man in Gadgetzan kaufen.


----------



## Pomela (26. November 2007)

Damit dir keine Rezepte entgehen, die man beim Händler kaufen kann, empfehle ich dir das Addon "RecipeRadar".


----------



## Mythandor (27. November 2007)

weiterhin kann man im Teufelswald in der Nacht*lichtung (komm nicht genau drauf) das Rezept für Monsteromlett kaufen. Das ist etwas höherwertiger als die Wolfsgeschichte...ich bin auch grad soweit :-)

ausserdem Angeln skillen und die Fischgerichte kochen...da gibts auch einiges...das ist ganz richtig geschrieben.


----------



## Forentroll (9. Dezember 2007)

> _Der maximal erreichbare Fertigkeitswert für Rezepte im Bereich 200 bis 300 wurde herabgesetzt. Rezepte aus der Scherbenwelt sind davon nicht betroffen._



Das is echt scheiße gemacht. 
Habe gerade bemerkt, dass es nicht mehr möglich ist,  Kochkunst auszubilden und dabei auf Angeln zu verzichten. Monsteromlette ändrt leider auch nix :-\


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

ist so ja^^

bis 280 oder 275 kommste mit monsterdinger
GENAU DA machts bäm und alles ist grau

fische helfen da ^^
Im ah war ein rezept für sonnenxxx fisch
also /2 suche angler der mir den fisch xxx farmt den gibts da gibt gutes gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte in paar sec 5 leute die es machen wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Auf Terrordar kann ich euch gegen Bezahlung alle Fische besorgen, besonders leicht die Grimmigen Flusskrebse in Skettis, die man braucht um auf 375 zu kommen. Die hab ich auf Lager.
Aber wenn ihr mal nichts zu tun habt, dann stellt euch sonst selber mal in euren Städten hin mit ner Angel und macht das ne Stunde, geht recht schnell wie ich finde. ^^
Ab Angelskill 200 wird es bissl doof. =)


----------



## Dimengia (30. Dezember 2007)

Bin jetzt mim kochen auf 150/150 und finde niemanden, der mich weiterbringt im kochen. Bin lvl 37. Gibt es da jmd. der mich bis 200 oder 250 lehren kann?
Oder geht das tatsächlich erst wieder ab Stufe 45 oder so?!


----------



## Logeras (30. Dezember 2007)

Wäre hilfreich wenn du deine Fraktion sagen würdest ?

Kochbuch ab 150 Horde in Desolace Schattenflucht
für die Allianz Eschental Mystralsee


und wenn du 225 bist und bis 300 lernen willst Kochquest in Tanaris in der Goblinstadt im Gasthaus.


----------



## Ariatne (9. Januar 2008)

Mit KOchskill 285 nach Silithus dort den Gastwirt anreden q machen und skillen bis mindestens 300

hier der link zur q http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8307


----------



## darkloftt (11. Januar 2008)

Angeln Ftw.
Man kommt ja ohne Buff-food garnet mehr klar.
Unsere Healer sind schon genervt von den hohen Preisen im AH für Fischstäbchen und fangen alle das Angeln an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (20. Februar 2008)

Ariatne schrieb:


> Mit KOchskill 285 nach Silithus dort den Gastwirt anreden q machen und skillen bis mindestens 300
> 
> hier der link zur q http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8307




Cool - danke.

Hab vor kurzem nach monatelanger Pause wieder zum spielen angefangen und wollt jetzt auch wieder mit Kochen weitermachen udn hab gemerkt, dass bei mir auf Skill 299, ALLe Rezepte grau sind - vor der Pause hab ich noch mit zumindest einem grünen Rezept mühsam skillen können....


----------



## sarika (24. Februar 2008)

ab dem nächsten patch (2.4) soll es neue rezepte für bärenfleisch aus dem teufelswald geben, damit man auch ohne fische bis 300 skillen kann. wer also nicht angeln möchte oder sich die fische teuer im ah kaufen will, sollte solange noch geduld haben.
und der kochquest in silitus ist ja für viele auch schon ne hilfe.
ich hab mit sie mit jedem char bisher gemacht, weil ich angeln meist noch nicht so weit hatte und dann nur die nötigsten fische mir erkauft habe damit ich auf 285 komm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2008)

kann wer einen kochguide ab skill 1 machen?


----------



## Tirkari (7. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann wer einen kochguide ab skill 1 machen?


Guck mal hier


----------



## FELLINGA (25. März 2008)

war bei mir au das selbe...bin ne weile auf 275 oder so gestanden...

wie du ganz leicht auf über 300 kommst? du skillst mit Gegrillter Kalmar auf 285 (ja das geht!) dann fliegst du nach silithus und kriegst da bei Calandrath ein Rezept dann farmst in silithus noch 15 so Sandwurmfleisch und bist auf 300!

Die Zutaten für nen Gegrillten Kalmar gabs bei uns am Server jede Menge im AH sollte nicht das Prob werden denk ich...

lg
Felli


----------



## REM0RiA (26. März 2008)

ich hab bis heute noch keinen einzigen fisch gebraten/gekocht.... und hatte eigentlich nie Probleme damit.. IRgendwie auf 285 kommen und dann wie oben schon geschrieben in Silithus die Kochquest machen...
Bin momentan bei 374 und hab noch 2 grüne Rezepte, irgendwann bekomm ich auch da den letzten Skillpunkt...


----------



## Grosser Bow (3. April 2008)

Es stimmt, dass man ab 250 und dem Patch 2.4 mit Bärenflanke weiterskillen kann, aber nur bis 295, dann ist es wieder grau! Weiterskillen kann man mit dem "Wüstenknödel" und ab 300 kein Problem.


----------



## Sospita (8. April 2008)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Hiho!
> Habe Kochskill atm 273 , und das einzige was ich noch habe zum skillen is "Zartes Wolfsfleisch" das allerdings grün is.. und nun weiß ich nicht mehr womit ich als nächstes skillen soll
> 
> 
> ...



Habs gerade erst hinter mir.
Ab nach Tanaris zum Dampfkartell (am Strand) der verkauft Fischrezepte. Dann nach Feralas und an diesem See angeln.

Bei 285 etwa klemmt es dann.

Nun ab nach Silithus, das Rezept Wüstenknödel besorgen. Baggerdinger umhauen und Sandwurmfleisch verarbeiten.

Dann in die Scherbenwelt und weiterangeln, oder heisse Hetzer und Bussardflügel bauen.


----------



## ZackBumm (21. April 2008)

Hi, wo bekomm ich den Rezepte ab 300?
Ich kann zwar bis 375 kochen, aber ich habe noch eine Rezepte auf der Halbinsel gefunden.
Allerdings ist da auch noch nie Fleisch gedroppt.


----------



## ZackBumm (21. April 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sapphola (29. April 2008)

ZackBumm schrieb:


> Hi, wo bekomm ich den Rezepte ab 300?
> Ich kann zwar bis 375 kochen, aber ich habe noch eine Rezepte auf der Halbinsel gefunden.
> Allerdings ist da auch noch nie Fleisch gedroppt.



Guck mal hier: http://wow.buffed.de/page/51/rezepte?prof=185

Bussardbissen -> Fleisch droppt bei den Bussarden auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
Sporlingschmaus -> seltsame Sporen in Zangarmarschen (mE nicht so zu empfehlen)
Schwarzgebratener Basililisk -> Basilisken in den Wäldern von Terrokar
Talbuksteak -> die Talbukviecher in Nagrand
gerösteter Grollhuf -> die Grollhufe in Nagrand
Doppelwarper -> phasenverschobenes Fleisch von den Sphärenjägern in den Wäldern von Terrokar

ca. 95% der Rezepte (oder mehr) kannst du an den verschiedenen Orten kaufen, siehe geposteter Link.


----------



## ZackBumm (30. April 2008)

Jo danke,Hab kochkunst jetzt auf 354 und bin bei den Doppelwarpern.(ist gelb)
Hab aber noch ein höheres Rezept , aber dafür braucht man glaub ich Angeln und das hab ich nur auf 190. Dann warte ich bis Nagrand.
Da geh ich sowieso in einem Level hin.


----------

